# firefox 3.0.6 unter suse11 install



## ameise11 (9. Februar 2009)

hallo,

ich habe eine 600 MB-opensuse11-live-cd.

jetzt möchte ich firefox 3.0.6 installieren, wie geht das ?
  u.a. auch andere programme .

danke


----------



## Bauer87 (9. Februar 2009)

Firefox sollte installiert sein, andere Programme installierst du über Yast oder Sax.


----------



## ameise11 (10. Februar 2009)

aber es ist nur  firefox 3 installiert, aber jetzt gibt es die version 3.0.6 ?!

wie installiere ich das, runterladen geht, es ist dann auf dem desktop , aber wie weiter ?

danke


----------



## ameise11 (10. Februar 2009)

...

und kann ich von der open-suse 11 live-cd auch auf die festplatte zugreifen ?

danke


----------



## ameise11 (10. Februar 2009)

weiss denn keiner wie man etwas unter open suse installiert ?


----------



## Bauer87 (10. Februar 2009)

Du installierst erst mal gar nichts, indem du es aus dem WWW runterlädts. Das funktioniert anders:
Du öffnest die Paketverwaltung (bei Suse heißt die "Yast"). Da tickst du dann den FF an und er wird installiert. Da der 3er aber schon installiert ist, musst du einfach Updates ziehen. Normalerweise bekommst du auch nen Hinweis, wenn es Updates gibt, aber da du eh von der CD arbeitest, ergibt es keinen Sinn, da Updates zu installieren.


----------



## ameise11 (11. Februar 2009)

na ja ich will ja nur für diese session die updates, dass sie dann nicht mehr da sind ,ist mir klar , ist ja  auch eine live-cd, es ist wegen dem online-banking, weil ich es vor habe zu machen .

installiert man generell software jetzt unter linux immer über yast ?


----------



## Bauer87 (11. Februar 2009)

Nur unter Suse. Die haben Yast erfunden. Unter Deban/Ubuntu gibt es Aptitude. Aber im Grunde ist das alles ähnlich, was die Installationsvorgänge angeht. Paketverwaltung starten, anklicken, fertig. Hat u.a. den Vorteil, dass man nur überprüfte Software bekommt und sich über Softwareinstallation keine Malware einfangen kann. Außerdem können so zentral für alle Programme Updates installiert werden und es muss nicht jedes Programm einzeln einen Updater mitbringen.

PS: Es gibt Programme, die man auf andere Weise installieren muss, weil sie nicht in den Paketmanagern gelistet sind. Aber damit kommt man recht selten in Berührung. Meistens kann man sogar neue Paketquellen hinzufügen und dann läuft wieder alles wie gewohnt. Nur kommerzielle Programme (Spiele sind hier wohl am relevantesten) werden quasi immer an der Paketverwaltung vorbei installiert.


----------

